# At the Pumpkin Patch



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

What great pictures. I love how black he is!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

How Cute, Cardi looks like he is all ready for Halloween! 

We have a pumpkin patch close by where I live also, lots 
of fun for the whole family, lol!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww looks like y'all had a blast!


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

Cardi's beautiful!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Carid is absolutely adorable - how tall is he?


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

Pamela said:


> Carid is absolutely adorable - how tall is he?


We measured him a week ago or so...and he was about 13.5" at the shoulders.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Fantastic pics so cute


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks - I want to compare him to our minis - they seem small.


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

Pamela said:


> thanks - I want to compare him to our minis - they seem small.


You're welcome. He is 6 months old this Friday. About how tall are yours, and how old are they? I think Cardi will be a good sized Mini, his dad was too.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Gabie is about 11 inches high and 14 from her neck to tail. Cassie is sleeping and I dare not distirb her lol! I know that she weighs twice as much as Gabie and is bigger. I don't know off hand what Gabie weights but I think its about 9 - 10 lbs. and Cassie is 18 -20


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

How cute!! He is a doll in that bandanna!!! lol


----------

